# I have not seen a whole lotta ddddd whatever they are called in the diapering forum..



## summiebee (Nov 21, 2003)

Lately....what are you all doing over here? Must I be a cheerleader and cheer you on? Rah ..Rah..sis boom bah...uhhhh.......







.(can you tell I was once pro? LMBO) I have been looking for someone to slap one on lately. LMBO... :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Everyone's been spending all their nickels on the Fluff Factory auctions... no $ left for ddddc's! :LOL


----------



## ChattyCat (Sep 7, 2004)

Maybe someone should slap one on you that says DDDDC Activist! :LOL


----------



## sweetmomma (Jan 21, 2005)

i don't want to seem dumb







: but what is that?


----------



## summiebee (Nov 21, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momma2emerson*
Maybe someone should slap one on you that says DDDDC Activist! :LOL


hmmm....someone better watch out......never know what IIIII may give youuuuuuuu.

LMBO :LOL








Just running my mouth.


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

we had a few not too long ago







just before the fm stocking


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

We had a round of them about a month ago after the FM clique thread got a little rowdy. Sounds like we're due for another round, huh?!


----------



## Jillbob (Aug 29, 2004)

Those things crack me up, I'm always thinking about tagging people but so far haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## summiebee (Nov 21, 2003)

Fm clique ehhh? I think we should all form little gangs and have rumbles etc.

Like east side hemp lovers or West side velour babes or OC something or other. We could fight it out and put graffiti all over the cities and wear different colored prefolds on our heads to signify what gang we belonged to. In order to get jumped in we would have to lend our favorite hyena diaper to the gang member with the nastiest poo and they have to use it for a week...GASPPPPPPPP!!!!

That would really be fun....LMBO

Why do I know so much about gang rituals? I think I watch too much crime drama TV.







:


----------



## Jillbob (Aug 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *summiebee*
Fm clique ehhh? I think we should all form little gangs and have rumbles etc.

Like east side hemp lovers or West side velour babes or OC something or other. We could fight it out and put graffiti all over the cities and wear different colored prefolds on our heads to signify what gang we belonged to. In order to get jumped in we would have to lend our favorite hyena diaper to the gang member with the nastiest poo and they have to use it for a week...GASPPPPPPPP!!!!

That would really be fun....LMBO

Why do I know so much about gang rituals? I think I watch too much crime drama TV.







:









: I'm envisioning a bunch of mamas with babies slung on their backs, wearing brightly colored diapers on their heads, and duking it out with minishowers and snappis.


----------



## mom2orionplus1 (Sep 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *summiebee*
Like east side hemp lovers or West side velour babes or OC something or other. We could fight it out and put graffiti all over the cities and wear different colored prefolds on our heads to signify what gang we belonged to. In order to get jumped in we would have to lend our favorite hyena diaper to the gang member with the nastiest poo and they have to use it for a week...GASPPPPPPPP!!!!


ROTFL! Different colored prefolds on our heads? Where do you come up w/this stuff? Priceless! :LOL

Mini showers and snappis? I am dying here.


----------



## judybean (Jul 8, 2004)

Flats would work great as head coverings


----------



## summiebee (Nov 21, 2003)

All the organic lovers in the house say yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh hhhh!!!!!

Peace out.

Does that sound "bad" as in good or tight? Or like whatever they say now?

I am so budget. I heard a girl tell that to her Mom in the mall the other day. LMBO. I have no idea what it means....in he defense I was in Abercrombie buying myself Abercrombie sweatpants and I am like 27. I am suprised I did not get carded and turned away at the door for being too OLD...


----------



## Jillbob (Aug 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *judybean*
Flats would work great as head coverings










Oooh, those would be even better. We could even tie dye them.


----------



## summiebee (Nov 21, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jillbob*
Oooh, those would be even better. We could even tie dye them.


HEYYYYYYYYYYYY are you two rrying to take over my gang????? Must I bust a cap in your wooly bum bum? :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

:


----------



## Jillbob (Aug 29, 2004)

I may just have to start my own lol

Hmmm . . . crap I can't think of anything to call it right now.


----------



## judybean (Jul 8, 2004)

My gang will be Flat Power.







: <--- that's my 'gang sign' ... y0.


----------



## ChattyCat (Sep 7, 2004)

Y'all are way TOO FUNNY!

And, Sweetmomma it stands for Dirty Deeds Done Cheap or something like that. It's a bold title (sort of) that goes under your Name and Senior Member title (if you have one).


----------



## ~Scapegoat~ (Jul 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweetmomma*
i don't want to seem dumb







: but what is that?

DDDDC


----------



## mommy2noah (Mar 10, 2004)

I've always wondered what the heck that meant!! Sounds like fun!!


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

And the ultimate status symbol would be to kidnap a hyena WAHM so she could sew or knit only for your gang.


----------



## Jillbob (Aug 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *judybean*
My gang will be Flat Power.







: <--- that's my 'gang sign' ... y0.









: I'm ready for my initiation lol.


----------



## SaraMama (Sep 19, 2004)

:

Ya'll are cracking me up!


----------



## vkberes (Jun 26, 2004)

Come on now, flats and pfs aren't very hyena-ish and not as adjustable as a fitted. Don't you guys know anything?







:LOL

Dd modeling the _correct_ way to show your true ties:

PWP Posse


----------



## Jillbob (Aug 29, 2004)

OMG!!







: that is so cute! I fell off my chair, I need to stop opening this thread.


----------



## judybean (Jul 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vkberes*
Come on now, flats and pfs aren't very hyena-ish and not as adjustable as a fitted.

No way are flats or pfs hyena-ish... that's where our power lies. While you 'others' are out stalking your prey, we are whipping out orgami folds, kite folds, and jelly-rolling... perfecting our power.

And adjustable? My flat will outlast your fitted anyway. Now _there_ is the Ultimate Power. What was the 'Survivor' motto? I think there was something to do with 'outlast'. Flat Power has you beat. Just give it up.


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

flat power..oh my word








: Flat Power members have Super Powers. Survivor: Outlast, outwit...?? Out fold?

Can I start a Two Bums gang? For those of us with the ability to CD two babes at one time?







will be our symbol!


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

There we go! The flats and prefolds gang against the fitteds gang! And we all compete over wool turf. We do drive-bys throwing hot water on other gangs' wool to shrink it.


----------



## bluey (Apr 28, 2004)

Quote:

The flats and prefolds gang against the fitteds gang
word.

I'm a fitteds mama, so all you flats n prefold wanna be gangstas watch out! I'm lethal with a snap press.


----------



## kyle98sean02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Oooh lets wool jack. I really need some more







I have a snap press too and I am not afraid to use it


----------



## Jillbob (Aug 29, 2004)

Crap, I think I'm in with the wrong gang. We're mostly fitteds over here. I'll have to see if I have one big enough to fit my head, gotta go around in style you know?


----------



## summiebee (Nov 21, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jennisee*
There we go! The flats and prefolds gang against the fitteds gang! And we all compete over wool turf. We do drive-bys throwing hot water on other gangs' wool to shrink it.


LMBO....
Hot water on the wool.....OMGaw


----------



## amysuen (Dec 7, 2004)

Ohhh, NOW I get it! (still looking for that "clueless" smilie...)


----------



## vkberes (Jun 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *judybean*
No way are flats or pfs hyena-ish... that's where our power lies. While you 'others' are out stalking your prey, we are whipping out orgami folds, kite folds, and jelly-rolling... perfecting our power.

And adjustable? My flat will outlast your fitted anyway. Now _there_ is the Ultimate Power. What was the 'Survivor' motto? I think there was something to do with 'outlast'. Flat Power has you beat. Just give it up.









Bwhahaha!







I know your secrets. I have travelled far into the underworld of flats, pfs, AND pins. I can fold a flat and pin a crocodile rolling child blind and with one arm pinned behind my back. Maybe I will be the undercover agent for the fitteds gang. Or, maybe I am really on the flats & pfs side. Which one you'll never know because I believe in having stashes of all 3.


----------



## judybean (Jul 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vkberes*
Which one you'll never know because I believe in having stashes of all 3.

Ah.... but you see.... I have been on the fitteds side. But I switched allegiance. I know you 'fitteds' people. But while you're matching up which soaker snaps into which diaper and where... I've folded, snappid, and slapped on a wrap. Voila.

I know your ways, oh Fitted Furies. Your 'cute prints' and 'fleece-topped soakers' may flutter my heart for a moment, but not long enough to join the Dark Side. I know our Flat Power.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

OMG!







: I am dying over here! Y'all are killing me. :LOL


----------



## Jillbob (Aug 29, 2004)

So with the Fitteds, do you have to do your time before you're allowed to wear hyena fluff? Like you start with ME, move to Sugar Peas, up to easier to get WAHM stuff (Pipsqueak, Mutts), then to harder (Bottom Bumpers, PWP), and the head honcho get's a side snap OV elbee, while her inner circle struts around in FCB, Fussybutt, and Luxe.


----------



## kyle98sean02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Unless you are willing to sacrifice a coveted diaper or cover to the ring leader, then you can move up the line quicker.


----------



## brigmaman (Oct 2, 2004)

This thread is cracking me up.


----------



## imp&pixie (May 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vkberes*
Dd modeling the _correct_ way to show your true ties:

PWP Posse

OMG!! That picture is soooo funny! What do you do to that poor baby? I am amazed that the dipe fits on her head.

There might have to be a third and fourth gang for AIO mamas and pocket mamas. :LOL


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

: I can't think of anything witty to say... tho I can think of a few ddddcs to pass out


----------



## mommy2noah (Mar 10, 2004)

Okay, so, when you dddc somebody are they notified in any way or does it just happen? Are they told who did it?


----------



## summiebee (Nov 21, 2003)

Hey listen...this is my GANG CLUB thingie that IIIIIIIIIIIIII started and I am in charge!!!!!!! I'm gonna on on a cap bustin spree! I feel overthrown!!!

LOL.

Kidding...










LET THE DRIVE BYS BEGINNNNNNNN!!!!!!

I am gonna use my snappis as a slingshot! And stick aplix to everyone WOOLLLLLLLL AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAAHHA


----------



## judybean (Jul 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
Ah, but the fitteds people can over power you with hemp stink! Use it to your advantage, gals! :LOL

Dang. What the heck are we Flat Power members going to combat hemp stink with? Flats wash up so well and quickly!

ah... now I am seeing something... While you Fitted Frenzies are washing and drying (and taking plenty of time doing it), the Flat Power will have washed and dried three loads! Again. Flat Power rules. y0.









Flat Power!







:

Flat Power! We be


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vkberes*

Dd modeling the _correct_ way to show your true ties:

PWP Posse









:


----------



## Jillbob (Aug 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *summiebee*
I am gonna use my snappis as a slingshot! And stick aplix to everyone WOOLLLLLLLL AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAAHHA









: I got your back


----------



## brigmaman (Oct 2, 2004)

Wait...Summie were you really a cheerleader?


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

alright, I guess I need to join the fitteds crew. Or, maybe start a new AIO crew? anyone? what could our power be?

this thread is hilarious, btw







:







:







:







:


----------



## umefey (Sep 10, 2004)

This is so funny!!


----------



## kyle98sean02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Well, we are loading Tide in our squirt guns and you are gonna get SUDSSSSSSS


----------



## Jillbob (Aug 29, 2004)

I'm busting out the Calgon to hold you off. Maybe a little baking soda too.


----------



## Jillbob (Aug 29, 2004)

Wait, are you on my side. Geez, I forgot who I'm supposed to be up against.


----------



## kyle98sean02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Hee Hee, I dont know whose side your on, but I am in the fitted posse







If the tide doesnt hold em back, we'll add snuggle fabric softener to our arsenol LOL


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

So what happens to the nuetrals like me? Fitteds and PFs mainly... but we do have a couple pocket diapers. Dh still snappis, but I pin.

I can't choose?

Am I doomed to solitary?

Or is there a TP gang? :LOL Thats probably the gang I'd belong to... I'll see your $8ppd tykie with the one I got for $6ppd


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

summie.......watch it sista!!! :LOL
<been up to no good

And did some one say prefolds.......don't make me call in the troops!!! :LOL


----------



## Jillbob (Aug 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kyle98sean02*
Hee Hee, I dont know whose side your on, but I am in the fitted posse







If the tide doesnt hold em back, we'll add snuggle fabric softener to our arsenol LOL

We're on the same side, I'll bring downy and bleach.


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*
summie.......watch it sista!!! :LOL
<been up to no good

And did some one say prefolds.......don't make me call in the troops!!! :LOL

I've thought of you since the moment this got started... don't get Shelly riled up b/c her PFs can beat up anybody else's PFs... and if you're the Empress of PFs then you rule over all


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

BHAHAHAHHAAHHAAHHAH
Me and my suds free super shelly wash.......and then there are the prefolds

I could build my own empire


----------



## kyle98sean02 (Mar 28, 2003)

: The fitted posse







:
Has the ability to snap a diaper on quickly with one hand. Can out power any nose with hemp stink. Some even poses the most strongest arms from power snap pressing.

summiebee
vkberes
bluey
Holli
jillbob
mamaroni (gotta watch her, she may bust out and make her own AIO turf







)
kyle98sean02








The flat power








Posess super drying fast power. Have the ability to snag wool with velcro with the shot of one snappi. They are the thrifty kind that can plan out the sneakier TP attacks.

judybean
Kindmomma
Juli1899
Zen Sizzled
Monkaha
adenlilysmama








Two bums gang








This group has skill on their side. Able to multitask and fend off multiple hyenas at once. They have that mysterious skill and can see what others are doing when they are out of the room!

Mama Java
momof2tadpoles0104

OK, so I had a little too much time on my hands tonight


----------



## Jillbob (Aug 29, 2004)

:LOL I'm definitely with the fitted posse . . . or am I?

Wait. . .

wait . . .

Ok, yeah I am.


----------



## kyle98sean02 (Mar 28, 2003)

OK, you bring the bleach and downy and I'll grab some Tide for the squirt guns and sposies we can drop in their washers to explode gel beads all over


----------



## judybean (Jul 8, 2004)

Yeah... I'm thinking (so far) I'm the only one in the Flat Power gang.

But... I'll go oragami on your arse and you won't know what to do


----------



## kyle98sean02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Woo Hoo, we are gonna have them by shear numbers! I see our territory expanding by the minute


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *judybean*
Yeah... I'm thinking (so far) I'm the only one in the Flat Power gang.

But... I'll go oragami on your arse and you won't know what to do









You know, I'm thinking since I'm a gang-o-one and you are too... and I can do a pretty mean flatfold if I *have* to... and flats have the economic conscientiousness model that the TP gang admires...

Maybe we should be a Mamaship of the Dipes

What exactly is our mission again? Are we trying to return the evil vial of bleach to the landfills of Modor? And on the way we are fighting off the Pampers and Huggies... and trying to hold to the principles that once bound us all together...

It kinda makes sense... The Elves are Flats and PFs... the Flats are the deep woods elves ruled by that lady... the PFs are a little more "user friendly" and "talk" to the others-- esp in their mutated pre-fitted forms....

(geez, I really should go to bed)


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Virg you are cracking me up
Go to bed before you begin a gang language :LOL


----------



## Undercover Hippie (Sep 7, 2004)

All right, brothas and sistas, I am here to join the TP gang and lemme tell ya, we are used to stalking 24 times a day and fighting for the best deals and we can beat any hyena any day, and we will still have money to buy 5 more of them too! We have powerful stashes made up of every diaper imaginable and a secret ability to find the best deal out there no matter what the odds, leaving no time for the weaknesses of those single-minded hyena obsessed gangsta fools.









:LOL

You girls crack me up! Thanks for taking my mind off!

Tara


----------



## ~Scapegoat~ (Jul 30, 2004)

I am a prefold lova....so where does tizzy put me? I wiznant ta be in a gang, I can rap tha tizzay hustla tha bum. :LOL


----------



## kyle98sean02 (Mar 28, 2003)

LOL, Juli1899 I think that makes ya a flat power posse member and you are now a full fledged member of the TP gang adenlilysmama


----------



## summiebee (Nov 21, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
:LOL Knowing Summie's stash, I cannot imagine her in the flat gang.. move her over to fitteds!

So funny..

Holli


I am so NOT a flat. LMBO. I can fold napkins though. HHAHHAHAHAHA.

I have no flats seriously!


----------



## summiebee (Nov 21, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brigmaman*
Wait...Summie were you really a cheerleader?









:














: :ignore


----------



## monkaha (Jan 22, 2004)

So did the flat gang and the tp gang unite, or what? Cuz I'm down wit ch'all (that sounded waaaay better in my head......) LOL too funny!


----------



## momof2tadpoles0104 (Sep 26, 2004)

hey add me to the 2 bums gang! or maybe the fitted one. :LOL this thread is hillarious!!


----------



## summiebee (Nov 21, 2003)

I think we are all going to have to throw hands!!!!































































































































































































KindMamma you are all talk!!!!!!





























































































LOL.

THis is killing me!


----------



## kyle98sean02 (Mar 28, 2003)

OK, you are all added and the TP and flat power combined. It makes for a much more even fight LOL. I'm not noticing any ddddc's everyone, come on


----------



## Jillbob (Aug 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kyle98sean02*
I'm not noticing any ddddc's everyone, come on









I know at least one person is getting one


----------



## judybean (Jul 8, 2004)

I'd







for the Flat Power and TP Power to unite. I'm all for a bargain. We can throw the flats over the hyenas while they're stalking and they'll never know what hit them.


----------



## momof2tadpoles0104 (Sep 26, 2004)

*ahem* not that i would but uh how does one "attack" :LOL


----------



## bluey (Apr 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *judybean*
I'd







for the Flat Power and TP Power to unite. I'm all for a bargain. We can throw the flats over the hyenas while they're stalking and they'll never know what hit them.

Then I'll be forced to crack out my machine and turn said flat into a fitted muwahahahaha


----------



## kyle98sean02 (Mar 28, 2003)

See the ddddc link in the very bottom post on the front page. You basically paypal $2.50 to the community chest and you can tag someone. Hee Hee I think we should tag the Flat power gals all as hyena wannabees LOL


----------



## nicandboys (Mar 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *summiebee*
Fm clique ehhh? I think we should all form little gangs and have rumbles etc.

Like east side hemp lovers or West side velour babes or OC something or other. We could fight it out and put graffiti all over the cities and wear different colored prefolds on our heads to signify what gang we belonged to. In order to get jumped in we would have to lend our favorite hyena diaper to the gang member with the nastiest poo and they have to use it for a week...GASPPPPPPPP!!!!









I was kind of afraid to wade through this 5 page long thread, but I'm only part way down the first page and lmbo.


----------



## momof2tadpoles0104 (Sep 26, 2004)

thanks and rotf at the hyena wannabees!


----------



## kyle98sean02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Yeah Jaime when they are all sleeping we can turn all their stashes into fitteds with velcro and no fold back laundry tabs


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *summiebee*
All the organic lovers in the house say yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh hhhh!!!!!

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh hhhh!!!!!

Where's my undyed organic cotton diaper headdress? I definitely want to have a rumble with the velour gang. They're creating so much demand for velour that all the WAHMs are making half of their dipes with it, and I CAN'T STAND the feel of it!! It's like nails on a chalkboard to me!









This thread is hysterical! And that PWP gang baby is too much!


----------



## vanilla (Aug 11, 2004)

:


----------



## bluey (Apr 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kyle98sean02*
Yeah Jaime when they are all sleeping we can turn all their stashes into fitteds with velcro and no fold back laundry tabs



















I'm so there


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jillbob*







: I'm envisioning a bunch of mamas with babies slung on their backs, wearing brightly colored diapers on their heads, and duking it out with minishowers and snappis.


----------



## vkberes (Jun 26, 2004)

Ya'all better watch out because I am a needle and hook carrying funky fitted mama with a secret stash of pins from my old flat dawg days.


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vkberes*
Come on now, flats and pfs aren't very hyena-ish and not as adjustable as a fitted. Don't you guys know anything?







:LOL

Dd modeling the _correct_ way to show your true ties:

PWP Posse


OMG...this thread is killing me!!


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
Ah, but you have forgotten the power in numbers.. Some of us fitted hyenas can be washing 3 loads and still have plenty to fight with! :LOL

Holli

Amen, sister!!


----------



## judybean (Jul 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluey*
Then I'll be forced to crack out my machine and turn said flat into a fitted muwahahahaha









Then I will whip out my handy-dandy seam ripper and shread your precious fitteds into layers upon layers of mess which will fray, fray, FRAY in the wash! And, for your precious print outers, you will be left with no way to show off that oh-so-cutesy 'fitted' because it just won't fit.

And did I mention my snap-smashing hammer? Or.. maybe I won't even have to bust it out. I'll just blindfold you all with my flats, steal your fitteds and use them as stuffing for ... our cushy new Flat Power crib (crib = house of course... you know... gang lingo







) ... yes! Instead of beanbags, we'll have cushie-fitted-diaper-stuffed bags!


----------



## Jillbob (Aug 29, 2004)

Alright, I reeeeeeealllly should be in bed, but no, you people keep dragging me back. Your flats have nothing on my fitteds. I'll cut them up so bad, their mamas won't even recognize them. Turn them into voodoo dolls and get all freaky up in the hizzouse.


----------



## summiebee (Nov 21, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jillbob*
Alright, I reeeeeeealllly should be in bed, but no, you people keep dragging me back. Your flats have nothing on my fitteds. I'll cut them up so bad, their mamas won't even recognize them. Turn them into voodoo dolls and get all freaky up in the hizzouse.


Ok, um, this is just scary. LMAO.


----------



## vkberes (Jun 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *judybean*
Then I will whip out my handy-dandy seam ripper and shread your precious fitteds into layers upon layers of mess which will fray, fray, FRAY in the wash! And, for your precious print outers, you will be left with no way to show off that oh-so-cutesy 'fitted' because it just won't fit.

And did I mention my snap-smashing hammer? Or.. maybe I won't even have to bust it out. I'll just blindfold you all with my flats, steal your fitteds and use them as stuffing for ... our cushy new Flat Power crib (crib = house of course... you know... gang lingo







) ... yes! Instead of beanbags, we'll have cushie-fitted-diaper-stuffed bags!

You're a feisty one. Just wait though. We will feed your child a heaping plate of prunes, pears and plums and lay in wait for your shrieks as you watch your wool be marred with runny, leaky poo.


----------



## lisajulia (Aug 9, 2003)

I cannot stop laughing at this thread...
How about us mama's with 'vintage' dipes that are still going strong...flats AND fitteds. I even have some flats from when 'i' was cd'd...and I am the real old lady here...walking with my cane at 40!..but I'm still kickin' :nana:


----------



## ChattyCat (Sep 7, 2004)

Ooh! I can't decide which diaper gang to join! :LOL I love my fitteds, and probably use them most. But, we have an awful lot of FBs, and I've been pinning quite a few prefolds lately. Umm... is there a gang for people who have paid full price (or more) for all of their diapers? I'm definitely not TP savvy. Or, how about an indecisive diapering momma gang? Anybody?


----------



## judybean (Jul 8, 2004)

Oh... and dangit if I can't find Holli's quote about huge stashes... but.. here's my response...

You think *you* have a lot of diapers?!?! Oh lordy... with the price of flats around a buck a piece, us rollers here in Flat Power have you completely covered when it comes to sheer volume of dipes. Oh please. And throw in some oh-so-spendy $2 pfs and you have a mountain of towering fluff. Instead of a moat around our castle (yeah, we're stylish gangsters), we'll have a river of fluff that you will have to wade through -- but beware! There are hidden pins in there, ready to sabotage your snappy-fitted ways!


----------



## summiebee (Nov 21, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momma2emerson*
Ooh! I can't decide which diaper gang to join! :LOL I love my fitteds, and probably use them most. But, we have an awful lot of FBs, and I've been pinning quite a few prefolds lately. Umm... is there a gang for people who have paid full price (or more) for all of their diapers? I'm definitely not TP savvy. Or, how about an indecisive diapering momma gang? Anybody?


As if! You are joining my gang....I am guilty of being sucky at the TP.

Us fitted lovers are going to forego PF's on our heads and splurge on Pucci scarves.

Chic and posh. Now we have to sell fluff to afford them....

We need an artsy WAHM to join out gang so she can spray graffiti of our gang up in the city...I mean....er....um.... the hood.

You down with dat?


----------



## summiebee (Nov 21, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *judybean*
Oh... and dangit if I can't find Holli's quote about huge stashes... but.. here's my response...

You think *you* have a lot of diapers?!?! Oh lordy... with the price of flats around a buck a piece, us rollers here in Flat Power have you completely covered when it comes to sheer volume of dipes. Oh please. And throw in some oh-so-spendy $2 pfs and you have a mountain of towering fluff. Instead of a moat around our castle (yeah, we're stylish gangsters), we'll have a river of fluff that you will have to wade through -- but beware! There are hidden pins in there, ready to sabotage your snappy-fitted ways!


Oh yeah? We'll sell all our hyena dipes on Ebay for quad druple what they cost and then we'll see...oh yeah baby...then we will see...

Private auctions of course...
















ROFLMBO

:LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL


----------



## judybean (Jul 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *summiebee*
Oh yeah? We'll sell all our hyena dipes on Ebay for quad druple what they cost and then we'll see...oh yeah baby...then we will see...

Private auctions of course...

















(okay, now that really cracks me up, but back to the smack talk)

But that's where your downfall lies! I could sell my flats and STILL have diapers -- old t-shirts!!


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *judybean*
You think *you* have a lot of diapers?!?! Oh lordy... with the price of flats around a buck a piece, us rollers here in Flat Power have you completely covered when it comes to sheer volume of dipes. Oh please. And throw in some oh-so-spendy $2 pfs and you have a mountain of towering fluff. Instead of a moat around our castle (yeah, we're stylish gangsters), we'll have a river of fluff that you will have to wade through -- but beware! There are hidden pins in there, ready to sabotage your snappy-fitted ways!

HA! You and your flimsy flats! We will snap all our fitteds together to form an immense catapault, and hurtle a gigantic ball of poop into your fortress!


----------



## summiebee (Nov 21, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *judybean*
(okay, now that really cracks me up, but back to the smack talk)

But that's where your downfall lies! I could sell my flats and STILL have diapers -- old t-shirts!!


Oh yeah well we'll just...errrr....ummm.......yeah!







:
We'll do that!!!!!


----------



## ChattyCat (Sep 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *summiebee*

We need an artsy WAHM to join out gang so she can spray graffiti of our gang up in the city...I mean....er....um.... the hood.

You down with dat?

I can tag up the streets with 'Fa'shnizzle my Fitteds' (or whatever). I was a Fine Arts major in college. :LOL


----------



## summiebee (Nov 21, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momma2emerson*
I can tag up the streets with 'Fa'shnizzle my Fitteds' (or whatever). I was a Fine Arts major in college. :LOL


Ok, we will jump you in tomorrow...

FIrst thing you have to do is score me a FM custom since I am the self proclaimed leader. LMBO!!!!!


----------



## vkberes (Jun 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *summiebee*
Us fitted lovers are going to forego PF's on our heads and splurge on Pucci scarves.

Chic and posh. Now we have to sell fluff to afford them....









(side conference with summiebee) We need silk Pucci scarves made _into_ fitted diapers. No fluff shall be sold for just a scarf, woman! We sell goods for more diapers, particulary silk Pucci ones.


----------



## Jillbob (Aug 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *summiebee*
Ok, um, this is just scary. LMAO.

I know







: I should have gone to bed hours ago and it's showing :LOL


----------



## summiebee (Nov 21, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vkberes*







(side conference with summiebee) We need silk Pucci scarves made _into_ fitted diapers. No fluff shall be sold for just a scarf, woman! We sell goods for more diapers, particulary silk Pucci ones.


OMG...you are a genius!!!!

I am in awe...PUCCI diapers!!!!!!

WHo is going to do it....who?????


----------



## ChattyCat (Sep 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *summiebee*
OMG...you are a genius!!!!

I am in awe...PUCCI diapers!!!!!!

WHo is going to do it....who?????

Isn't there a diaper sewing momma, who is recently available? :LOL Maybe, we could kidnap her and tie her to a sewing machine!


----------



## Jillbob (Aug 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momma2emerson*
Isn't there a diaper sewing momma, who is recently available? :LOL Maybe, we could kidnap her and tie her to a sewing machine!

Good idea. There's enough of us, we could take her


----------



## kyle98sean02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *judybean*
But that's where your downfall lies! I could sell my flats and STILL have diapers -- old t-shirts!!

Yeah, well I can take my old tee shirts and sew them into fitteds and then resell them for more then the shirt originally cost too. Your just gonna have a poop stained shirt


----------



## kyle98sean02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *summiebee*
OMG...you are a genius!!!!

I am in awe...PUCCI diapers!!!!!!

WHo is going to do it....who?????

Ooohhh I could do it and even embroider our gangs logo on them


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

My possee is ready and they can be used washed and dried in under and hour so whatchall gotsta say bout dat

My HOMMEEZ


----------



## ChattyCat (Sep 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kyle98sean02*
Ooohhh I could do it and even embroider our gangs logo on them










We could design a graffiti tag that says...

Are you ready...

It's really good...

FAB GANG!

because....

from www.urbandictionary.com

_1. fab gang
The coolest collection of people you will ever find. An elite gathering of only the most top chisel people. Entry by initiation only. Entry Requirements; you must be both Fab and Gang_


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*
My possee is ready and they can be used washed and dried in under and hour so whatchall gotsta say bout dat

My HOMMEEZ

Wow! That is one gorgeous changing station! If I were your baby, you'd always be saying to me "No, I JUST changed you! Now why don't you go play with your TOYS?"


----------



## Jillbob (Aug 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momma2emerson*
_1. fab gang
The coolest collection of people you will ever find. An elite gathering of only the most top chisel people. Entry by initiation only. Entry Requirements; you must be both Fab and Gang_

OMGosh







: Too perfect! Now I have to go look up chisel.


----------



## Jillbob (Aug 29, 2004)

Ok, none of the definitions for chisel are appropriate for mdc :LOL


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Quote:

If I were your baby, you'd always be saying to me "No, I JUST changed you! Now why don't you go play with your TOYS?"
actually those double as toys too...if he wants to sit and play he grabs a stack.....he also uses them to climb (silly little smart man)


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Quote:

Ok, none of the definitions for chisel are appropriate for mdc
BHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHHAHAAHAHAHHAHA

you have seen this right?
http://www.gizoogle.com/
That is seriously the FUNNIEST thing I have ever seen

"woo' cova"


----------



## ChattyCat (Sep 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jillbob*
Ok, none of the definitions for chisel are appropriate for mdc :LOL

Well, if you go to merriam-webster.com and look up chisel, they only have a noun and a verb. But, we could go with chisel being defined as sharp and witty. That makes sense. We could even add it to urban dictionary. I saw a button for that. That would mess up their _thangthizzle_!


----------



## Jillbob (Aug 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momma2emerson*
Well, if you go to merriam-webster.com and look up chisel, they only have a noun and a verb. But, we could go with chisel being defined as sharp and witty. That makes sense. We could even add it to urban dictionary. I saw a button for that. That would mess up their _thangthizzle_!

:LOL duh Jillian, look it up in the actual dictionary.

Note to self: go to bed, go to bed, go to bed


----------



## ChattyCat (Sep 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*
you have seen this right?
http://www.gizoogle.com/
That is seriously the FUNNIEST thing I have ever seen

"woo' cova"


Okay, I typed 'mothering' into the gizoogle search engine to see what would happen. At the bottom of the page, it pulled up the link to this thread
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...2&page=6&pp=20

Huh?


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Lmao!!!!


----------



## Yummymummy74 (Jun 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*
BHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHHAHAAHAHAHHAHA

you have seen this right?
http://www.gizoogle.com/
That is seriously the FUNNIEST thing I have ever seen

"woo' cova"

:LOL :LOL :LOL

Ok I HAD too.... I can so not resist this! may I deviate for a moment here..

"Heres tha fluff mail tizzle neva fails
It makes me wiznant ta wag mah tail
When it comes I want ta wail- MAIL . Drop it like its hot! "








:


----------



## kyle98sean02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Here it is, the first ever Fab Gang Wool
More Fab Gang Wool

:LOL DH thinks I have officially gone over the deep end.

Summie, would one of these get me enterance to the inner circle









I really need to go to bed now.


----------



## bluey (Apr 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kyle98sean02*
Here it is, the first ever Fab Gang Wool
More Fab Gang Wool

:LOL DH thinks I have officially gone over the deep end.

Summie, would one of these get me enterance to the inner circle









I really need to go to bed now.

Well your dh may think you've gone off the deep end but I love you.









It will take me some time to come up with my own fab gang wool - I have to hand embroider it <breaks out needle and embroidery floss>

It's gonna be a long night.


----------



## ryansmom02 (Jan 8, 2003)

Ok you ladies are killing me........ Here I sit with insomnia and this tread is to funny......Now where is the AIO gang???? I want to be head of the daisy doodlers.......







:


----------



## Jillbob (Aug 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kyle98sean02*
Here it is, the first ever Fab Gang Wool
More Fab Gang Wool

:LOL DH thinks I have officially gone over the deep end.

Summie, would one of these get me enterance to the inner circle









I really need to go to bed now.









:


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

Ok that gizoogle thingy is hysterical! I gizoolged 'cloth diaper' and got some stuff like...
"Welcome ta tha wonderful world of Cloth Diaper'n! ... Send in yo Reviews Now you can hizzay out first-time cloth poser - share yo pans n hurrahs ya feelin' me?!" (borntolove.com)

but there's too much swearing to quote anything else! but go Gizoogle 'fluffymail.com' and hit 'translate page'...too funny.

Our Two Bums gang can throw more poop than ANY OF YOU. Plus, we have eternally overflowing diaper pails to bomb you with!!


----------



## summiebee (Nov 21, 2003)

Did you all roll up the hemp last night and SMOKE IT after I went to bed??????????? OMG....too funny!

and OOOOOO I got a DDDC!!!!!! LMBO!!!!

I knew that entire cheerleader thing would come back to haunt me.

Gaw.

I want a wool cover like that that says FAB gang...but it has to be pink. PINK...PINK......

I am so chisel...

rizzle de sizzle....


----------



## summiebee (Nov 21, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kyle98sean02*
Here it is, the first ever Fab Gang Wool
More Fab Gang Wool

:LOL DH thinks I have officially gone over the deep end.

Summie, would one of these get me enterance to the inner circle









I really need to go to bed now.


Girl you are so IN!!!!! LMBO>>>>


----------



## summiebee (Nov 21, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ryansmom02*
Ok you ladies are killing me........ Here I sit with insomnia and this tread is to funny......Now where is the AIO gang???? I want to be head of the daisy doodlers.......







:


Listen you just homd on to your ruffled organic panties over there...there is vast training involved!!!!

LMBO


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Quote:

The Rappa Hyena - The Definitive C-L-to-tha-izzoth Spendin' Resource Site








: :LOL :LOL


----------



## summiebee (Nov 21, 2003)

DA-Nang! I cannot think of anything clever to DDDc anyone with!

Could it be that I am at a loss of words????


----------



## summiebee (Nov 21, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *judybean*
Oh... and dangit if I can't find Holli's quote about huge stashes... but.. here's my response...

You think *you* have a lot of diapers?!?! Oh lordy... with the price of flats around a buck a piece, us rollers here in Flat Power have you completely covered when it comes to sheer volume of dipes. Oh please. And throw in some oh-so-spendy $2 pfs and you have a mountain of towering fluff. Instead of a moat around our castle (yeah, we're stylish gangsters), we'll have a river of fluff that you will have to wade through -- but beware! There are hidden pins in there, ready to sabotage your snappy-fitted ways!























You need to stop talking smack for rizzle da shizzle...LMBO.


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

summie you are crackin me up fo shizzle


----------



## rileysmommy (Dec 11, 2004)

you ladies give me such a giggle!! :LOL :LOL


----------



## Magnoliamama (Apr 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momma2emerson*
Ooh! I can't decide which diaper gang to join! :LOL I love my fitteds, and probably use them most. But, we have an awful lot of FBs, and I've been pinning quite a few prefolds lately. Umm... is there a gang for people who have paid full price (or more) for all of their diapers? I'm definitely not TP savvy. Or, how about an indecisive diapering momma gang? Anybody?

I think along these lines that I need to try the Diaper Whore gang....I'll try anything at least once, and probably get screwed on the price while doing so!!!!!!


----------



## kyle98sean02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magnoliamama*
I think along these lines that I need to try the Diaper Whore gang....I'll try anything at least once, and probably get screwed on the price while doing so!!!!!!

LOL, I think you'll both fit in quite well in the Fab Gang :LOL


----------



## vkberes (Jun 26, 2004)

I'm shouting one out to the Fab Gang this mornin'. Sounds like there was a par-tay gettin' down here last night.









eta: i'm lmbo at my dddc


----------



## kyle98sean02 (Mar 28, 2003)

:rofl Summie by the looks of vkberes' DDDDC I think shes making a play for your ringleaderdom.


----------



## monkaha (Jan 22, 2004)

Oh, Shelly, the COLORS!!! They are sooooo bright!! Can I still be in the flats/tp gang even if all my flats are white and my prefolds are unbleached, tan-ish colored?


----------



## FillingMyQuiver (Jul 20, 2004)

Can I be jumped into the Flats Power??? We're a mostly pf family here......

This thread is way too funny







You ladies have too much time on your hands :LOL


----------



## Jillbob (Aug 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magnoliamama*
I think along these lines that I need to try the Diaper Whore gang....I'll try anything at least once, and probably get screwed on the price while doing so!!!!!!









Sounds like Fab Gang to me.


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

OMG...














:







:


----------



## bluey (Apr 28, 2004)

<----
















Seriously. It's true.

Shout out to my peeps in the fab gang. :LOL


----------



## ChattyCat (Sep 7, 2004)

I'd like to give a Holla to all my peeps in the Fab Gang this mo'ning!

Heather- That diaper cover is da bom! Fab Gang fo'shizzle!

Ooh, are we going to have a rumble between Summie and the PWP Posse Ringleader?? :LOL


----------



## summiebee (Nov 21, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kyle98sean02*
:rofl Summie by the looks of vkberes' DDDDC I think shes making a play for your ringleaderdom.


Nahhhhhhhhhhh she is all talk!


























































I poke a pin in her bummm...Unnhuh...unhuh..


----------



## summiebee (Nov 21, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momma2emerson*
I'd like to give a Holla to all my peeps in the Fab Gang this mo'ning!

Heather- That diaper cover is da bom! Fab Gang fo'shizzle!

Ooh, are we going to have a rumble between Summie and the PWP Posse Ringleader?? :LOL


Hubbbaaaaa Homie.

You chizel for schizel today?


----------



## ryansmom02 (Jan 8, 2003)

to the Summie and her great gang wisdom and i will wait until i am worthy enough to join your gang...


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

Wow, I see I went to bed WAY too early yesterday! :LOL Gosh, I don't know which gang to join... I'm an FCB girl, but I got them by stalking the TP--and begging. I love wool and even have a knitting WAHM friend that I could bring along. Any one want me?

Oh, and to whoever said they're going to go around Velcroing wool.... Dude, that's just plain MEAN!!


----------



## kyle98sean02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Well, I think the FCB's qualify as a Fab stash. I'll bow to Summie to make this call


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

So the Two Bums gang is just us two bums?? Me and 2tadpoles?
No one else is cool enough to hang with us and our piles of laundry!!
I'm scared of Jaime and her snap press, though...that sounds dangerous!
So, Summie, how did you learn all your gang language? Is there something you're not telling us (now that we know you were a cheerleader)?


----------



## vkberes (Jun 26, 2004)

Yo, yo, yoooooooo homies. I nevah evah try to be steppin' on Summie's turf. My home baby lil z just loves her PWP, we just had to be a posse. Ya down wit dat? My stash will neveh evah rival Queen Summie's.







Fo'shizzle!


----------



## Jillbob (Aug 29, 2004)

So, does Summie get a prize for having the most DDDDCs? :LOL


----------



## momof2tadpoles0104 (Sep 26, 2004)

its cool mamajava between us 2 we can beat up both the flats and fitteds gang!! :LOL


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

You're right...we've got the most ammo...too bad we don't speak the language! I'm going to have to Gizoogle cool things to say.
Two Bums poop on all you Flats and Fabs.

Um....shizzle nizzle chisel shplizzle.


----------



## judybean (Jul 8, 2004)

my first ever ddddc!!!!

I







you whoever slapped this on me!!

But.... back to fo shizzle, y0.

Flat Power!







:


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

: at your ddddc judy! so cute!


----------



## kyle98sean02 (Mar 28, 2003)

:LOL Judy I like that one!


----------



## summiebee (Nov 21, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ryansmom02*







to the Summie and her great gang wisdom and i will wait until i am worthy enough to join your gang...










You are totally if for rizzle...

FCB are def. inners. LMBO. You have to mail them to me though. LOL.

Yeah who wants to buy me those KSS patchwork shorts for having the most DDDDDDDCCDDSDSCCS's pr whatever they are called. LOL. :LOL


----------



## momof2tadpoles0104 (Sep 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~*~MamaJava~*~*
You're right...we've got the most ammo...too bad we don't speak the language! I'm going to have to Gizoogle cool things to say.
Two Bums poop on all you Flats and Fabs.

Um....shizzle nizzle chisel shplizzle.

we'll just make up our own language!!














:
so all you flat lover







at you!! and you fitted







's







:







: im rollin at some of these dddc's


----------



## momof2tadpoles0104 (Sep 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *summiebee*
Yeah who wants to buy me those KSS patchwork shorts for having the most DDDDDDDCCDDSDSCCS's pr whatever they are called. LOL. :LOL

:LOL


----------



## ryansmom02 (Jan 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *summiebee*
You are totally if for rizzle... :LOL

Ok I have no idea what that means but I am down wit dat.... bring it on my sista friend........booya


----------



## mehndi mama (May 20, 2003)

Toss me into that Two Bums gang! (Of course, I'm washing for about 7 bums at the moment - cloth bathroom wipes and all







)
So what are we gonna do, girls? Looks like we're the "outsiders: in this whole thing - I like that









Say, did you know that "izzle" has been placed on the "words & phrases to be banished" list this year? I'm all for that


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

OMG!!!!!!! :LOL
I was so upset because mine didn't show up, there it is!!!!!
That is so freaking funnnizzle!!!!


----------



## jessimeredith (Jul 5, 2004)

*Been standing back watching the action...wiping the computer screen at every third post or so...now I gotta say...POWER TO THE POCKET!!! Me and my lone little self will show you where to stuff it,







!!!*


----------



## kyle98sean02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessimeredith*
*Been standing back watching the action...wiping the computer screen at every third post or so...now I gotta say...POWER TO THE POCKET!!! Me and my lone little self will show you where to stuff it,







!!!*

ROFL, I love my pockets too, but since certain brands are quite coveted, I still am way in tight with the Fab posse


----------



## momof2tadpoles0104 (Sep 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mehndi mama*
Toss me into that Two Bums gang! (Of course, I'm washing for about 7 bums at the moment - cloth bathroom wipes and all







)
So what are we gonna do, girls? Looks like we're the "outsiders: in this whole thing - I like that









Say, did you know that "izzle" has been placed on the "words & phrases to be banished" list this year? I'm all for that









whoo hoo we got another member!!! izzle needs to go :LOL maybe we shoudl start talking pig latin? :LOL


----------



## momof2tadpoles0104 (Sep 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessimeredith*
*Been standing back watching the action...wiping the computer screen at every third post or so...now I gotta say...POWER TO THE POCKET!!! Me and my lone little self will show you where to stuff it,







!!!*

i say down with the pockets and stuffing them!! :LOL even though i have a few in my stash







: :LOL


----------



## summiebee (Nov 21, 2003)

No pig latin unless you are going to teach me. I could never quite figure it out....LMBO.


----------



## momof2tadpoles0104 (Sep 26, 2004)

ummm im not entirly certian of it myself
uoya reaa unnyfa :LOL


----------



## jessimeredith (Jul 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momof2tadpoles0104*
i say down with the pockets and stuffing them!! :LOL even though i have a few in my stash







: :LOL

*I probably belong in every gang, being that I have a little of everything....except flats, I'm a PF girl! The only thing I don't have is a coveted hyena dipe of any kind, unless my small stash of GreenAcreDesigns becomes hyena-fide, :LOL !*


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

Oh, can you imagine the pig latin around here. I think it's easier than the gang talk









So Stell do you want us to change the name? Two Bums becomes MultiBums? Or Many Bums? Too Many Bums? Or should we just call ourselves the Nut House Crew?


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~*~MamaJava~*~*
Or should we just call ourselves the Nut House Crew?

word. that's me. or should I say "ordway"?


----------



## mehndi mama (May 20, 2003)

Or how 'bout the "More Fluff Than You Crew" We could get someone to embroider it on the back of matching Cuddlebuns diapers (y'know, so they'll fit more than one kid







)


----------



## ChattyCat (Sep 7, 2004)

igpay atinlay! atwhay unfay! allyay ouldshay oinjay inhay! :LOL


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mehndi mama*
Or how 'bout the "More Fluff Than You Crew" We could get someone to embroider it on the back of matching Cuddlebuns diapers (y'know, so they'll fit more than one kid







)

:LOL so they'll fit more than one kid...isn't that just the way you think about everything now? I know I do!


----------



## Nursingnaturalmom (Jan 1, 2003)

Quote:

I'm envisioning a bunch of mamas with babies slung on their backs, wearing brightly colored diapers on their heads, and duking it out with minishowers and snappis.








:







:


----------



## daekini (Jun 17, 2004)

:


----------



## judybean (Jul 8, 2004)

pig latin?! Oh... that takes me to middle school







(and you do realize how gosh darn silly it looks typed out, right?!? though I suppose no sillier than fo shizzle)

boooooyah

Flat Power







:


----------



## momof2tadpoles0104 (Sep 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mehndi mama*
Or how 'bout the "More Fluff Than You Crew" We could get someone to embroider it on the back of matching Cuddlebuns diapers (y'know, so they'll fit more than one kid







)

im all for it!! or should i say mia llya orfay tiya :LOL


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

but now that they are over I guess another round of craziness is about due. :LOL


----------



## ChattyCat (Sep 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamingMama*
but now that they are over I guess another round of craziness is about due. :LOL


Hey, are you calling me crazy?? Ihay amhay otnay azycray! Ustjay avehay otay uchmay eefray imetay! :LOL


----------

